# Stainless Steel Mod to go with the Cubis



## DaveH (29/1/16)

All I need (no want) now is a smallish stainless mod to go with my Cubis.
Something along the lines of the "Mini volt" by C.O.V would be perfect except in stainless.
Has any one seen anything.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

DaveH said:


> All I need (no want) now is a smallish stainless mod to go with my Cubis.
> Something along the lines of the "Mini volt" by C.O.V would be perfect except in stainless.
> Has any one seen anything.
> Thanks
> Dave


Gosh, what happened to your nice new shiny kbox platinum?
I think you're out of luck, the small mini stuff doesnt seem to be stainless, then you need about 40w + for that tank and iStick 40 are silver colored cast alloy.
The SMY60 is silver and CF and about as small as an eVic VTC mini.


----------



## DaveH (30/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Gosh, what happened to your nice new shiny kbox platinum?



Hi
@blujeenz I still have that. I'm going to buy another stainless Cubis so I was hoping for a nice small stainless mod to go with it.

I know the black Cubis would go well with the mini volt, just that I prefer stainless. 
I'm in my shiny phase at the moment  
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (30/1/16)

Best I can think of is a stainless Istick 40w


----------



## BumbleBee (30/1/16)

The smallest stainless finish mod I can think of is the Koopor Mini, it's not super stealthy but it's fairly compact and it should match the Cubis fairly closely.


----------



## moonunit (30/1/16)

Was also going to suggest Koopor mini. Should look great on there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

My other suggestion is to go tubular with the joyetech ego one vt batt. 
If you cant find square go round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/16)

I see a SS Evic VTC Mini in the foreseeable future!


----------



## Jan (30/1/16)

I think the battery for the ijust 2 is 22mm in diameter and there are quite a few vendors who sell it for around R400


----------



## DaveH (30/1/16)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, here's a couple of pics 

On a Joyetech mega battery



On the Koopor. Not too bad from this view point. 



However not so good from this direction. The rounded top leaves a big gap between the tank and the mod top.



I think you may be wondering why the above photo's have a blue hue? ................. so do I  

And those sheep are bluddy useless 
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

DaveH said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, here's a couple of pics
> 
> On a Joyetech mega battery
> View attachment 44471
> ...



True the sheep dont say much but at least they keep the grass short. 
Blue hue due to auto white balance of the cam cpu taking the ss reflection as white, or at least biasing in favor of ss.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (30/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> True the sheep dont say much but at least they keep the grass short.


They don't even do that!
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (30/1/16)

Andre said:


> I see a SS Evic VTC Mini in the foreseeable future!


I think I would buy one.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

